# Suggestions on making black background?



## JerseyScape

What is the best way to make a black background for a tank? Is it to just run over to the pet store and buy the black poster? Would some type of black paint work too or is that a bad idea?

Any comments are appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## brianclaw

Black vinyl paint's good... You could also head down to most art supply shops and see if they've got black vinyl stickers. They usually come in rolls. Just buy that, trim to size and stick it onto the back of the tank.


----------



## JerseyScape

brianclaw said:


> Black vinyl paint's good... You could also head down to most art supply shops and see if they've got black vinyl stickers. They usually come in rolls. Just buy that, trim to size and stick it onto the back of the tank.


Would the black vinyl paint come off if I ever wanted to change the color?


----------



## BryceM

Yeah, but it's kind of a pain and its hard to razor it all off without putting a scratch or two into the tank. That said, its pretty maintainence free.


----------



## bigstick120

I used black fabric and just tape to onto the back, just find a heavy fabric so that you can see through it


----------



## Dewmazz

I find that a couple of coats of black spray paint works _really_ well. I find that razor-ing it off is fun


----------



## oceanaqua

Black trash bag to save money and time.


----------



## jrtiberius

*Black Background*

I use black felt from the local craft store. Really inexpensive and jet black.


----------



## jrIL

Ace Hardware and black contact paper or shelf liner. Make sure you get out all the air bubbles. If later you don't like the black background it peals right off.


----------



## fish7days

Stores that sell acrylic sheeting should have black abs in 1/16 or 1/32. Have them cut it to size for you. One side is gloss and the other is matte.


----------



## kilroy

I like to use spray paint. Personally, I'm not worried about taking it off later because I mostlikely won't since I like the look. I've found that the rustoleum industrial spray paint works real well but regular black spray paint will do the job. It just runs more, which you can't see from the front.

Here's the 2.5g I recently painted.


----------



## Bert H

Measure the back of your tank. Go to an art supply store and buy a piece of black (or any color you want) mat board and have it cut to the size of the tank's back. Get some velcro squares and place them on the tank back along the frame, and the accompanying velcro square on the mat board to attach mat to tank back. This way if you can change your background at will and don't have to worry about painting.


----------



## tazcrash69

I just picked up Ocean Visions backing from a LFS (pet shanty in NJ). It's a vinyl sticker, and it was much easier to apply that I had originally thought it would. The finish came out perfect. If you ever tinted a car window, this is much, much easier. It took about 15 minutes with a friend to do the back of a 125.

It's also sold online at That pet place
http://www.thatpetplace.com/MainPro/shopay00.aspx


----------



## kilroy

I like Pet Shanty. I just wish they would stick to fish and stop selling reptiles. How much do they charge for that vinyl backing?


----------



## tazcrash69

The 23" wide was 3.49 a foot (.50 more a foot than TPP).

I can't say how much I like this stuff. I've even seen suction cups used on it. 
Just make sure that the tank is clean, the backing is clean, and use lots of lightly soapy water.


----------



## kilroy

See for what it would cost to cover the back of a 55g in the vinyl I could paint probably close to a dozen tanks. Call me cheap. Brianclaw had suggested to me not too long ago to check craft stores for the vinyl. It might be cheaper there.

Anyone ever try shoe polish on the back of the tank?


----------



## tazcrash69

I agree it does cost a lot more than paint in cash, but everyone pays some how.
The 1 time I tried painting, it got chipped, took 3 coats to make it opaque, and the clean up was a hassle. 
Not to mention the clean up if you ever want to change the color. 
just my .02


----------

